# Tin Shed



## TRIPP (Sep 12, 2006)

I have a 10X10 aluminum shed that is situated between 2 shade trees and was wondering if any one has ever used this sort of building for a loft? If so what are the pros and cons of this loft design??

any advice would help...



Thanks Tripp


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I think it would be too hot, even though in the shade.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Charis said:


> I think it would be too hot, even though in the shade.


I concur...you do NOT want "baked pigeon!" 

Shi


----------



## LostPinesLoft (May 29, 2008)

you might post a picture or better description, if fully shaded, properly insulated and properly ventilated it should be OK, try sitting there 15 minutes inside the building in the hottest part of the day, if you are comfortable (not just if you can tolerate it but are comfortable), it will probably be fine.

jmo
VL


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

LostPinesLoft said:


> you might post a picture or better description, if fully shaded, properly insulated and properly ventilated it should be OK, try sitting there 15 minutes inside the building in the hottest part of the day, if you are comfortable (not just if you can tolerate it but are comfortable), it will probably be fine.
> 
> jmo
> VL


That's good advise.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

I use that type of shed for my chickens. I insulated it, put two smallish windows in and vents in the walls. I also have a thermastat that controls a van, when it gets warm it blows the hot air out through a vent. In the winter I change the fan for a couple of red heat lights.
The location I had to put it is in full sun, so you are lucky having the trees.
Let me warn you that I hated cutting the metal for the windows and vents.


----------



## TRIPP (Sep 12, 2006)

My plans are to remove 2 of the side walls and build 3/4 walls with wire on the the other 1/4 and plan on installing a vent fan for the summers and we usually have mild winters so the cold isn't too bad in the winter. Just let me know what you think I will try and post some pics of the shed....

Tripp


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes pics please!....also keep in mind how many total pidjies you want to keep in it...don't want to over crowd.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Well you can put aiverys It so the birds can get open air. And it should work A person here used a metel storage shed Put aiverys on both the south and the north side Has no problems at all And summer gets over a 100 degrees often.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

TRIPP said:


> My plans are to remove 2 of the side walls and build 3/4 walls with wire on the the other 1/4 and plan on installing a vent fan for the summers and we usually have mild winters so the cold isn't too bad in the winter. Just let me know what you think I will try and post some pics of the shed....
> 
> Tripp


That is a great plan.

After you get it done, and I did this myself, spend some time in it. I tested mine when it was raining, windy, and sunny and hot. I was comfortable in all these instances, and the moment I stepped out of the aviary I was wet, wind blown, or sweaty. After I was completely satisfied, I hung perches and watched the birds find it impossible to settle in. I had to move the perches to make the birds more satisfied. Just don't be surprised if your first set-up needs adjusting.

Oh yeah, and make sure to put in 2x the number of perches as you have birds. 6 birds really need 12 perches. Don't ask me why, it just makes them fight less to have at least double the perches than they really need.


----------

